# White string/worm on the eye of hap?



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,
I was looking at the fish today, and found a white looking string or something on one of the eyes of the red empress. Does anyone know what this is, whether it's a parasite or just debris? I netted him out and tried removing it with a toothpick but it wouldn't come off. The water parameters are 0 ammonia, nitrite and 20ppm nitrate. I have 35 fish ranging from 1.5-3 inches long in the 125 gallon. The picture below shows the white line on the left eye. Cheers


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If it didn't come off I'd just continue to watch it while maintaining excellant water quality because more than likely it's bacterial in nature, not a parasite. 
Nematodes and planaria are both small white worms found in the aquarium but they don't attach/feed on fish--you see them in your tank when there is an excess of waste and indicate a need for better tank maintenance. 
The only other string like worm that you can see with the naked eye is Anchor worm . They usually come up out of a raised pimple like area and have a forked end.

For the next few weeks increase the frequency/amount of your partial water changes, give the gravel a thorough siphoning, increase water movement and make sure you're not overfeeding and see if there's any change in the white line. If you notice that it is getting larger or other fish are showing similar symptoms then you may need to treat.

Robin


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got some more pictures if they help. Sorry about the bluriness. Is it possible that it's just the abnormal growth of the fish?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes it could just be an abnormal growth. I can't really see much on these additional pictures. Does the area appear to be on top of the skin or part of it? Smooth or fuzzy?
Is the fish flashing/scratching? Eating and swimming normally?


----------



## smellfry (Jun 3, 2013)

It appears to be part of the skin. It's eating and swimming normally. A little flashing here and there. I'll keep an eye on it and see how it goes


----------

